# 1993 Nissan Sentra XE only starting problem.



## manwell84 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hello all, I need some help diagnosing a starting problem with my 1993 Nissan Sentra XE. The problem in a nutshell is that the engine starts only when I spray starting fluid into the throttle body. Any useful suggestions will be greatly appreciated. I have checked the fuel pump, the fuses, and the relays. I also disconnected the fuel line before the fuel pressure regulator on the fuel rail to see if fuel was flowing to that point and it was. However when I have everything connected and start the car, the engine only rotates but never starts. I purchased a fuel rail from ebay and installed it but the same symptoms occurred. I then purchased an ECM the same type (a BB computer) and the same thing occurred. I am at a lose at this point. If anyone could help me with the diagnoses or if someone knows of a mechanic with some experience with this vehicle and would like to refer me to the person, I would also be will to pay for repairs if the repair cost is reasonable.


----------

